# n75j valve question/overboost code



## megafreakindeth (Jul 23, 2004)

i have an 00s4 with apr93 tune. i got a n75j from a friend and installed it and yes, set an overboost code. will this code cause a limp home mode or will it just remain there with the code? when i boost it intermittantly will cut out into limp home/low boost mode. i know this can be from the bad egt and probably is but should i scrap the n75j as well?


----------

